# Need help finding a puppy in or near Virginia



## Byrdmando (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello,

My name is Byrd and this is my first post. I have owned a few German Shepherds since my childhood and they have all been fantastic animals/companions but they were not "quality" dogs. They all suffured from some form of health problem or another and they were taken from me way to early.

I do not want to go through that again so I want a very healthy puppy from a line that has had excellent health.

A little about me....

I am 40 years old. Married with a 4 yr. old son and 20 month old daughter. We live on 36 acres in Virginia on a small farm. I do go to the town each day to work but the rest of the family stays home. My 4 yr. old is quite the adventurer and likes to go exploring around the farm (which I encourage) but I would like him to have a good dog to take with him for protection and companionship. Some of my best memories are walking through the woods with my dog.

A few things that I am looking for.....I believe I would like a working line shepherd. His farm job will be to keep an eye out for the family when I am gone and to help keep an eye on the livestock. He will also do some tracking simply for fun with the family....nothing serious. 

Can someone tell me a good breeder that I can talk to in or around virginia? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Byrd


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome, Byrd. Try Johnson-Haus.
Carolina is a member here and she has wonderful dogs.
Johnson-Haus German Shepherds, Frederick Maryland


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.vondersauk.com/VON_DER_SAUK/ Von Der Sauk. They moved to South Carolina from Virginia but their website says they will travel to meet clients in VA. I don't have a personal recommendation, but I am impressed that their dogs have good hips/elbows ratings and the parentage is cleared for DM. They also have their dogs titled in IPO. Primarily working lines.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Christine Kemper breeds a dog that is probably very suitable for what you are stating you need.....not the extreme high drive that some are looking for to work for sport titles, but the more all around dog....she is in VA - Blackthorne is her kennel name...

Lee


----------



## Byrdmando (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have emailed each and asked for a phone appointment. Look forward to hearing what they have to say. 

Will keep you guys posted.


----------

